# Makes big projects fun



## ajw1978 (Jul 5, 2014)

I think this is what I have, but mine is called the R3 or R4. I love it. Great item to have in the cabinet … or, to make a cabinet.


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

The R3 is the normal size Kreg jig. The HD is a larger size drill bit and screw.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the review.

These pocket hole jigs can really come in handy sometimes.


----------



## ajw1978 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks, jshroyer. I was confused the other day when I saw them both at Rockler (was first in line but the guy behind me drew the damn $250 gift card). Kicking myself right now because Amazon had the Master System for $75 over the weekend.


----------

